# Aktuelles gfxboot?

## hannibal_fg

Ich wollte mir gfxboot installieren. Dazu gibt es auch ein ebuild. Leider versucht das auf eine Adresse von openSUSE zuzugreifen, die es nicht gibt (-> ebuild schlägt fehl). Wahrscheinlich haben "die von openSUSE" ihr FTP Server umorganisiert/aufgeräumt.

('http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm' ist eine Datei)

Im Forum und bei Google finde ich auch nichts anderes (oder es ist schon sehr alt. z.B. von 2004).

-> Gibt es ein aktuelles ebuild und/oder ein Tutorial, wie man sich gfxboot unter  Gentoo einrichtet?

----------

## Finswimmer

http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm

Das Ebuid kannst du an die hoehere Versionsnummer relativ einfach anpassen. 

Tobi

----------

## hannibal_fg

Danke für die neue URL. Werde das gleich mal versuchen.

PS: Sorry, konnte sofort antworten.   :Embarassed: 

EDIT:

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/media-gfx/gfxboot/gfxboot-3.3.24.27.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm'

--2008-09-12 21:54:32--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«.... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 140.211.166.134, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2008-09-12 21:54:33 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm'

--2008-09-12 21:54:33--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distro.ibiblio.org«.... 152.46.7.109

Verbindungsaufbau zu distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2008-09-12 21:54:36 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm'

--2008-09-12 21:54:36--  http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.opensuse.org«.... 195.135.221.130

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.opensuse.org|195.135.221.130|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 302 Found

Platz: http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm[folge]

--2008-09-12 21:54:36--  http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.hosteurope.de«.... 80.237.136.138

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.hosteurope.de|80.237.136.138|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 3004206 (2,9M) [application/x-redhat-package-manager]

In »/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm« speichern.

100%[==================================================================================>] 3.004.206    107K/s   in 27s     

2008-09-12 21:55:03 (110 KB/s) - »/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm« gespeichert [3004206/3004206]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/media-gfx/gfxboot

felix /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/media-gfx/gfxboot $ emerge gfxboot

emerge: superuser access is required.

felix /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/media-gfx/gfxboot $ sudo emerge gfxboot

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27 to /

 * gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * de en

>>> Unpacking gfxboot-4.1.1-11.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work

>>> Unpacking gfxboot-4.1.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work

>>> Unpacking openSUSE.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work

>>> Unpacking SLED.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work

>>> Unpacking SLES.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work

>>> Unpacking upstream.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work

mv: Aufruf von stat für „/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/work/gfxboot-3.3.24“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * Applying bininstall.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: bininstall.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/temp/bininstall.patch-28648.out

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2741:  Called epatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 1405:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: bininstall.patch!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27:

 * Failed Patch: bininstall.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/media-gfx/gfxboot/files/bininstall.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/temp/bininstall.patch-28648.out

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2741:  Called epatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 1405:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: bininstall.patch!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

Scheint, als würde der Patch nicht mehr ganz passen.

Was kann ich da machen? Versuchen das ganze mit den Quellen von openSUSE selbst (ohne das ebuild) zu installieren?

Geht das überhaupt? (immerhin ist das ganze ursprünglich für SuSE gedacht.)

----------

## musv

Die Version, die du installieren wolltest, war die 3.3. Die neue Version ist die 4.1. Um das Ebuild anzupassen, mußt du auch den Dateinamen anpassen. Denn Deinem Quelltext zufolge versucht Dein Gentoo noch immer die 3.3 zu installieren. Krankerweise wird dazu schon die 4.1. als Source-Datei verwendet. 

Also: 

1. Dateiname anpassen zu media-gfx/gfxboot-4.1.1.ebuild

2. Den Patch und ggf. weitere Patches aus dem Ebuild rausschmeißen (Zeilen mit epatch ...)

3. ebuild media-gfx/gfxboot-4.1.1.ebuild digest

4. emerge und beten

----------

